# ATI Radeon HD4870X2 lieferbar!



## xTc (11. August 2008)

Mittlerweile ist ATI's neues Flaschiff, die HD4870X2 lieferbar.

Die Karte ist von Gigabyte und ist laut "HPM-Computer" sofort ab Lager verfügbar. 

Ganze stolze 439,90 Euro kostet das Schmuckstück. Die Karte verfügt über 2.048MB GDDR5 Speicher. Der Speicher taktet mit 900MHz, der Chip mit 750MHz.

Ich würde sagen, kaufen. Solang noch welche da sind

[preis=1000]a357569.html[/preis]


----------



## Klutten (12. August 2008)

Da steht "Verfügbarkeit: bitte telefonisch erfragen " und nichts von lieferbar. Hauptsache die Leute erst mal auf die eigene Homepage locken.


----------



## McZonk (12. August 2008)

Definitiv ein Lockangebot, da is nicht viel mit bestellen


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da steht "Verfügbarkeit: bitte telefonisch erfragen " und nichts von lieferbar. Hauptsache die Leute erst mal auf die eigene Homepage locken.



Gestern Abend stand da noch "Innerhalb 24 Stunden lieferbar."  
Aber die Homepage ist nicht von mir. 


Gruß


----------



## McZonk (12. August 2008)

Dass HPM nicht von dir ist, ist schon klar. Der Tadel von Klutten war auch eher an HPM gerichtet, als an dich


----------



## Overlocked (12. August 2008)

Am Preis von von 439€ lässt sich bestimmt auch was machen Ich geb dem ganzen zwei Wochen, dann haben wir 3xx€


----------



## Arrow1982 (12. August 2008)

Wenn die X2 für 3xx Eurosen zu haben ist, dann wird Nvidia die GTX280 aber noch ein bischen dücken müssen im Preis!


----------



## HeNrY (12. August 2008)

Wisst ihr wieviel die Karte unter Last frisst? Fast 400 Watt wie Golem berichtet.
Selbst beim Idlen sind es noch fast 170 Watt. Zwar übertrifft die Karte teilweise die 280er von Nvidia, aber frisst auch wesentlich mehr Strom...


----------



## Overlocked (12. August 2008)

283 Watt. Aber das lohnt sich bei 17xxx 3DMark06 Pünktchen


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

gut, das meine Freundin die Stromrechnung übernimmt


----------



## monster23 (12. August 2008)

Eindeutig keine Karte für mich, persönlich setzte ich immer (meist) auf SingleSlot Lösungen


----------



## HeNrY (12. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> 283 Watt. Aber das lohnt sich bei 17xxx 3DMark06 Pünktchen



*hust*
Wo hast die Daten her *husthust*
Schau mal hier:
Angetestet: Radeon 4870 X2 mit 2 GByte schneller als GTX-280 - Golem.de

#E#
Mit dem PCGH-System ist es sogar noch mehr 
PCGH - Test/Benchmark: PCGH-Test: Radeon HD 4870 X2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (12. August 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wieviel die Karte unter Last frisst? Fast 400 Watt wie Golem berichtet.
> Selbst beim Idlen sind es noch fast 170 Watt. Zwar übertrifft die Karte teilweise die 280er von Nvidia, aber frisst auch wesentlich mehr Strom...



Und damit hat sich die Karte bei mir ins Aus katapultiert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fransen (12. August 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Und damit hat sich die Karte bei mir in Aus katapultiert.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Bei mir ebenfalls
Ich habe ja schon einen Stromfresser im Rechner; der wohl bald einer anderen Karte weichen muss


----------



## McZonk (12. August 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Und damit hat sich die Karte bei mir in Aus katapultiert.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Fack! Das wars auch bei mir


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Und damit hat sich die Karte bei mir ins Aus katapultiert.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Bei 400W hat meine Freude gerade auch einen Dämpfer erhalten. Das ist schon echt übel.

Nun geht die Suche nach einer Grafikkarte bei mir weiter.... Ich seh mich schon bei nVidia landen, ne GTX260 oder 280, die konstant gute Leistung bringt. Bei den ATI-Karten zickt der Treiber ja noch leicht.


Gruß


----------



## Ecle (12. August 2008)

Für einige Leute heißt das sicherlich dass sie sich ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen. Mein Netzteil hat jedenfalls auch grad ma 400W. Allein wegen nem nem neuen Netzteil würd ich mir die Graka schon net holen. Das sind nochma 100€


----------



## Gemil (12. August 2008)

Wer weiß... vielelicht kommt im finalen cat 8.8 oder 8.9 die Powerplay 2.2 integrierung, vielleicht bringt das auch bei der x2 einiges?
wenn das auf der normalen 4850/4870 nicht funktioniert, wieso soll es jetzt auf der x2 schon funktionieren, ich glaub da kann man wie es pcgh schon bei der 4870 gezeigt hat, noch eines an strom sparen.


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

Ein Blick nach Alternate sagt:

474 Euro für eine HD4870 X2 von Club3D. Heftiger Preis, ich hoffe das der  Preis noch ordentlich nach unten fällt.


----------



## Fransen (12. August 2008)

Mal gucken; was die angekündigte 4850X2 für einen Verbrauch hat

Aber die >400W der 4870X2 sind einfach viel zu viel .
-->>manche wird es aber trotzdem nicht stören

Der Preis wird wohl auch mit der Zeit sinken...ich denke, dass er sich so auf GTX280 Niveau einpendeln wird.

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## push@max (12. August 2008)

Für mich steht die Karte ebenfalls aufgrund des enormen Stromverbrauchs  nicht zur Debatte.

100€ teurer, Treiberprobleme, Mikroruckler, die monatliche Stromrechnung und Chiptemperaturen um die 90 Grad sind aus meiner Sicht klare Argumente, die leider! gegen die 4870X2 sprechen...bei den heutigen Energiepreisen ist das für mich persönlich nicht vertretbar.

So ein Mist aber auch...


----------



## da_Fiesel (12. August 2008)

sehe ich auch so. Dann lieber ne GTX280/260 die zwar auch noch ziemlich viel verbraten, aber bissle mehr wie 300Watt unter Last sin grad noch zu verschmerzen...


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

Echt herrlich

Die Karte ist ab Heute erhältlich und jetzt schon für unter 400,00 Euro gelistet. Noch 1 bis 2 Wochen warten und man bekommt die Karte für gute 350 Euro. 


Gruß


----------



## MrMorse (12. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Echt herrlich
> 
> Die Karte ist ab Heute erhältlich und jetzt schon für unter 400,00 Euro gelistet. Noch 1 bis 2 Wochen warten und man bekommt die Karte für gute 350 Euro.
> 
> ...



Nee, ich glaube an: 1Watt=1€


----------

